# Recommend songs to test showroom speakers with ..



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi guys ... So I wanted to ask everyone for some songs & music recommendations, which I can use to test out some speaker setups with .. You know, to test out the overall audio quality and 'feel', their frequency ranges, and everything else in between ...

Songs will be preferred, as they are easier to test out in showrooms .. Although, do note that in the home theater room I'm trying to setup (see my other threads), I primarily will only be using it for movies, tv shows, and games .. music will be rarely played there ..


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Whatever you use should be something that you are very familiar with. You can see what we have used in the $1000 and $2500 speaker listening events by looking at those threads.


----------

